# Annoying music



## Kopachris (May 31, 2010)

What is, in your opinion, the most annoying music ever? I ask because, due to my job at the front desk of a hotel/casino, I currently have the music of a particular slot machine (this one) stuck in my head. As you may imagine, this highly annoying tune haunts me as I try to sleep.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)




----------



## Kopachris (May 31, 2010)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


>











I should've "inb4"d Nyan Cat.

>inb4 OP can't inb4


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

I love this:


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

Most annoying piece of music ever? Yes, but this goes way beyond mere annoyance.


----------



## regressivetransphobe (May 16, 2011)




----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Anything that falls into low-end 'r 'n' b'/rap/dance-by-numbers category. Save it for the meat market nightclubs - I don't want to hear it when I'm going for a quiet beer or blaring from the car stereo of some spotty over-testosteroned lunkhead.


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

Crudblud said:


> Most annoying piece of music ever? Yes, but this goes way beyond mere annoyance.


This music has an important use.


----------



## Chrythes (Oct 13, 2011)

This piece of unbearable ugliness - 





Seriously, WTF is this?


----------



## Kopachris (May 31, 2010)

Chrythes said:


> This piece of unbearable ugliness -
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's like a train wreck. I can't... stop.... watching...


----------



## Iforgotmypassword (May 16, 2011)

regressivetransphobe said:


>


These guys along with the rest of this entire movement should be brutally murdered. So in a way, their name is a bit prophetic since in fact, their blood should be on the dancefloor. Or at least I would wish it upon them.

What's wrong with requium for a dream? Not great but not terrible I thought...


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Chrythes said:


> This piece of unbearable ugliness -
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Every Niki Minaj video annoys the hell out of me. This one too:


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

This "hit" from Norway has got to be one of the worst songs out there....


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Also this....kind of like a white Niki Minaj.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

So, boiled down, it's all the same kind of generic plastic dance cack. Bleuchhh!


----------



## regressivetransphobe (May 16, 2011)

elgars ghost said:


> So, boiled down, it's all the same kind of generic plastic dance cack. Bleuchhh!


A million times this.

Sometimes it's "dark and weird".

Sometimes, like recently, it's bright and colorful and neo-glam (because generation Y loves pastel colors and "irony" don't ya know).

The music's always boring though.


----------



## Philip (Mar 22, 2011)

all this music is awesome i don't know what you guys are talking about

especially the nyan cat


----------



## Kopachris (May 31, 2010)

Philip said:


> all this music is awesome i don't know what you guys are talking about
> 
> especially the nyan cat


Even the Buffalo slot machine in my OP? Maybe you'd rethink that if you had to listen to it for ten hours straight, four days per week.


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

violadude said:


> This "hit" from Norway has got to be one of the worst songs out there....


I'm dead with this one. (It is apparently a parody, by the way)


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

Rap, hip hop, and country. There are bands/artists of every genre that I dislike. But those 3 genres are annoying as heck for me.


----------



## regressivetransphobe (May 16, 2011)

The more extreme ones usually have the more "classical" structures (or at least more complex than verse/chorus x 2). Don't judge a book by its cover


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

Polednice said:


> This music has an important use.


But Nicolas Cage can lose his **** without terrible music!


----------



## Iforgotmypassword (May 16, 2011)

neoshredder said:


> Rap, hip hop, country, and death metal. Though there might be some death metal that I like. Just not the extreme ones.


You put death metal in with Rap and country? 

I'm sad now. I love death metal.... well good death metal that is.


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

regressivetransphobe said:


> The more extreme ones usually have the more "classical" structures (or at least more complex than verse/chorus x 2). Don't judge a book by its cover


I'm talking about the vocal extremes. I have no problem with loud music but the vocals can be annoying. But maybe I should check into the genre a little more. But vocals that sound like they are belching aren't my thing.


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

Alright I edited out Death Metal. It can be tolerable. I'm just not a metalhead and would not fit in well at a show. lol But the music is ok depending on the artist/band.


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

I originally got into Black Metal before Death Metal and even that took me some real sitting down and listening to. The vocals in the genre are off putting at the beginning but I've grown to adore them.


----------



## Iforgotmypassword (May 16, 2011)

Cnote11 said:


> I originally got into Black Metal before Death Metal and even that took me some real sitting down and listening to. The vocals in the genre are off putting at the beginning but I've grown to adore them.


Same here. Well I got into Death before Black, but I agree about the vocals being an acquired taste. I started out with thrash vocals and worked my way slowly up to death and now I can dig some black metal vocals too. I just had to be introduced to bands which used them well as opposed to just screaming into a microphone for 10 minutes.


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

Yeah, I think that is why I found Black easier to get into because of some of the bands using them very low in the mix and having extended instrumental passages compared to most Death I encountered which had prominent vocals.


----------



## Iforgotmypassword (May 16, 2011)

^I always look for stuff with less vocals too. I prefer the instrumentals almost exclusively, though sometimes it's used effectively enough that I look foreward to them.


----------



## Krunchyman (Feb 29, 2012)

Most annoying music? The ****** pop music that I am forced to listen to on my morning school bus. The music is one reason I have decided to ride my bike instead.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Near the top of the pops which peeves me more than a great deal?
The Little Drummer Boy.





Seasonally repeated, and more than repeatedly heard during the season, it is an inescapable hell.
I remember disliking it when I first heard it, let alone the 10,000th repetition.

But I have to agree with those who cited Requiem for a dream: its endemic spread and its subsequent three (count'em three) film arranger version with full chorus and orchestra. This is made worse by so many mistaking it for classical music and having many questions about it regularly appear on classical music answer forums.

As to your proximity to the noise problem: Find some spongy discrete earplugs, where you can still hear whats close, but filter some of the N N N N Bzzzz of the annoyance.


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

I'd chip in "The Locomotion". That song has bothered me since I was a child. I'm not claiming it to be objectively annoying but for some reason I've always hated it. Also, I despise Ke$ha.


----------



## Norse (May 10, 2010)

I remember being really annoyed with this when it was being played everywhere. I think it has something to do with those three chords repeating over and over again, they don't even change during the chorus. Come to think of it most 'modern RnB' annoys me.


----------



## FrankieP (Aug 24, 2011)

Nyan Cat. arrrrrrrgh





I find Britten's Simple Symphony extremely irritating (in a different way of course) but I've never been sure why. The movement titles probably contribute.


----------



## jhar26 (Jul 6, 2008)

neoshredder said:


> Rap, hip hop, and country. There are bands/artists of every genre that I dislike. But those 3 genres are annoying as heck for me.


Of course there's much rubbish in country music, but people like Hank Williams, Johnny Cash, Patsy Cline, Waylon Jennings, Emmylou Harris, Gram Parsons, Dixie Chicks, Dwight Yoakam, Steve Early, Alison Krauss and others....I think their stuff is great.


----------



## Zauberberg (Feb 21, 2012)




----------



## regressivetransphobe (May 16, 2011)

jhar26 said:


> Of course there's much rubbish in country music, but people like Hank Williams, Johnny Cash, Patsy Cline, Waylon Jennings, Emmylou Harris, Gram Parsons, Dixie Chicks, Dwight Yoakam, Steve Early, Alison Krauss and others....I think their stuff is great.


Dixie Chicks were exactly the kind of manufactured pop-country that gives the genre a band name, weren't they?


----------



## jhar26 (Jul 6, 2008)

regressivetransphobe said:


> Dixie Chicks were exactly the kind of manufactured pop-country that gives the genre a band name, weren't they?


No, not in my opinion. They sold truckloads of records, but they were a lot more rootsy - often even bluegrass, than most of the 'star attractions' in country in recent decades.


----------



## Miaou (Mar 1, 2012)

Zauberberg said:


>


When my computer crashes in the middle of a game it sounds like this.


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto (Jan 1, 2010)

Kopachris said:


> What is, in your opinion, the most annoying music ever? ...


Crap like this. Might be useful for a torture chamber for criminals and sadists.


----------



## Iforgotmypassword (May 16, 2011)

HarpsichordConcerto said:


> Crap like this. Might be useful for a torture chamber for criminals and sadists.


Hahaha Send me to that prison please. I love prepared/tabletop guitar music.


----------



## SiegendesLicht (Mar 4, 2012)

If anyone here finds Western pop music annoying, it means he has not heard the stuff Russian and Belarusian studios churn out, with band names like The Singing Panties (no, I am not kidding ) And Russian rap and R'n'B... I'm not going in there. The pop scene in my part of the world seems to be imitating all the worst from the West, while leaving the good things out.


----------



## Iforgotmypassword (May 16, 2011)

SiegendesLicht said:


> If anyone here finds Western pop music annoying, it means he has not heard the stuff Russian and Belarusian studios churn out, with band names like The Singing Panties (no, I am not kidding ) And Russian rap and R'n'B... I'm not going in there. The pop scene in my part of the world seems to be imitating all the worst from the West, while leaving the good things out.


Yeah.. that's pretty bad. I looked up the singing panties and regret it.


----------



## regressivetransphobe (May 16, 2011)

HarpsichordConcerto said:


> Crap like this. Might be useful for a torture chamber for criminals and sadists.


"This isn't what I'm used to, so it's bad."


----------



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

This was an annoying one for me...


----------



## Norse (May 10, 2010)

My apologies in advance.






It's one of those annoying things where I'm not totally convinced it's not an elaborate joke. I know they're kids, but some adult somewhere produced and released this.


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

50 Cent - Candy Shop


----------



## Jacck (Dec 24, 2017)

Schnappi das kleine Krokodil


----------



## Ariasexta (Jul 3, 2010)

I find russian and korean pop a bit repulsive in general, that Vitas is a brute. Also any music leavee no taste simply repulses me. Currently, only a few genres can be called in names as definitely repulsive for me: death metal, rap, catchy pop, huge orchestral symphonies, numa numa thing, gangnam style thing, soviet patriotic symphonies, leftist songs like internationale, atheist songs, AI eletronic music etc. 

Fine with but not listening to much: hard rock, rock, modern band music, Van Halen stuff, George Benson, John Lennon, like that. In the appreciatio of modern music, I reject catchiness, too catchy is being tasteless. But I like some dissonances in drum, electronic guitar, piano performances in rock settings not in classical settings.


----------



## Ariasexta (Jul 3, 2010)

Harmony rules in classical music, while dissonance rules in modern music, how to use dissonance to off-set the force of human voice and the expressive power of the modern instruments is the main theme of modern music making that should be. (I have edited away the link, if anyone liked the music, welcome to pm me for it.)


----------



## Open Lane (Nov 11, 2015)

Probably rap music, Vivaldi, or polka.


----------



## Azol (Jan 25, 2015)

Many people hate banjo sound but my wife enjoys when I practice my 5-string banjo even though she hates bluegrass. It's a strange world after all, don't you think? I use a mute though (heavy thingie that clips across the bridge to soften the sound).


----------



## SanAntone (May 10, 2020)

jhar26 said:


> Of course there's much rubbish in country music, but people like Hank Williams, Johnny Cash, Patsy Cline, Waylon Jennings, Emmylou Harris, Gram Parsons, Dixie Chicks, Dwight Yoakam, Steve Early, Alison Krauss and others....I think their stuff is great.


Except for the Dixie Chicks, I agree with your list. But it's Steve Earle , no "y".


----------



## TwoFlutesOneTrumpet (Aug 31, 2011)

It's a toss up between rap and hip hop, although the list of music I find annoying does not end with these two genres.


----------



## Open Lane (Nov 11, 2015)

I really can't stand r&b. AT ALL. One of my biggest disapointments was getting herbie hancocks box set and facing the reality half of it was r&b. So disapointing!


----------

